# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الثلاثاء 17 سبتمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيسفة الصدى الصادرة الثلاثاء 17 سبتمبر

*بكري المدينة يتسلم تاشبرة الدخول لبغداد ويرحب بتمديد عقدة مع المريخ
 *النيابة :.شهود يؤكدون مشاهدتهم لتيري يهشم زجاج قسم الشرطة
 *الغربال ينهي مراحل العلاج بنجاح
*عن طريق اوكتاي وبمتابعة الوالي .. المريخ يسلم انطونيو غارزيتو كامل مستحقاته وتسوية 50% من مستحقات والده
*بكري المدينة يتسلم تاشبرة الدخول لبغداد يوضح موقفه من التجديد للمريخ




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الكشف عن موعد عودة التكت من الإصابة
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
قالت  مصادر طبية موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ لاعب المريخ محمد هاشم التكت يعاني من  التهابٍ مزمن في أحد أوتار الكاحل”القدم” الأيمن منذ ما يقارب الأربعة  أشهر.
وأوضح المصدر لـ”باج نيوز” أنّ إصابة التكت تحتاج إلى راحة  لمدة أربعة أسابيع، وأنّه سيخضع إلى برنامج تأهيلي مكثّف في المرحلة  القادمة للتعافي.
و”السبت”، توجّه لاعب المريخ محمد هاشم التكت إلى  الإمارات لإجراء فحوصاتٍ طبية من إصابة حرمته المشاركة مع فريقه، وسيخضع  للعلاج تحت إشراف إخصائي إصابات الملاعب جار النبي إبراهيم.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مفاجأة .. سوداكال يبحث عن مدرب أجنبي للمريخ وأعضاء بالمجلس يعتزمون الإطاحة بـ “إبراهومة”
 

الخرطوم : باج نيوزعلم ( باج نيوز) من مصادرموثوقة أن مجلس المريخ فتح خطوط للتواصل مع أحد المدربين الأجانب تمهيداً للتعاقد معه خلال الفترة القادمة.وكان  مجلس المريخ مُمثلاً في القطاع الرياضي أصدر قراراً باستيضاح المدير الفني  إبراهومة عن الأسباب التي أدت لاضراب اللاعبين خلال الأيام الماضية.وقال  مصدر إداري رفيع بمجلس المريخ أن رئيس النادي آدم سوداكال شرع خلال الأيام  الماضية في التواصل مع بعض الوكلاء وأطلع علي بعض السير الذاتية الخاصة  بالمدربين ومنهم مدرب عربي معروف، و لفت المصدر النظر إلى أن سوداكال يخطط  للتعاقد مع المدرب في غضون الأيام القادمة، ورجح أن تتم الخطوة عقب مواجهة  الإياب المُرتقبة في البطولة العربية أمام الوداد المغربي.ولم يستبعد المصدر الموثوق صدور قرار بإقالة إبراهومة في أي وقت وكشف أن عدداً من أعضاء المجلس يعتزمون الإطاحة به.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* “باج نيوز” ينفرد..مدرب جزائري في طريقه لتدريب المريخ
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
على  نحوٍ مفاجئ،أمنّ مجلس المريخ على التعاقد مع مدربٍ أجنبي لتولي مهمة  الإشراف فنيًا على الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة خلفًا لإبراهيم حسين.
وقالت  مصادر لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ رئيس المريخ آدم عبد الله سوداكال توصّل إلى  اتفاقٍ حاسم مع المدرب الجزائري ـ الألماني ـ الجنسية آيت عبد المالك للعمل  مدربًا للفريق.
والجزائري آيت عبد الملك سبق وأنّ أشرف على تدريب  منتخب جنوب السودان، قبل أنّ يتمّ إعفائه، كما خاض تجربة مع منتخب بورندي،  ونادي جوليبا المالي.
وأبدى آيت موافقته على تدريب المريخ، واعدًا ببناء فريقٍ قوي في المستقبل.
وكان  الجزائري قد تابع مباراة المريخ أمام نظيره شبيبة القبائل في ذهاب تمهيدي  أبطال أفريقيا والتي جرت أغسطس الجاري، وأبدى إعجابه بالفريق، كاشفًا عن  رغبته قيادته مستقبلاً.
وتأتي الخطوة في وقتٍ أشارت فيه المصادر إلى  صدور قرارٍ بإقالة المدير الفني الحالي إبراهيم حسين من منصبه، غير أنّ ذات  المصادر أوضحت أنّ القرار طي الكتمان.
و”الأحد”، وجّه مجلس المريخ اتهامًا للمدرب”إبراهومة” بقيادته تمردًا وسط الفريق ما أدى إلى الإضراب عن التدريبات في الأيام الماضية.
ومنذ  السبت، دخل فريق الكرة بالمريخ في إضرابٍ عن التدريبات بسبب مطالباتٍ  مالية متأخرة، وذلك قبل أيامٍ من المباريات المنتظرة في منافسة الدوري  الممتاز وبطولة كأس محمد السادس للأندية الأبطال.
ومن المتوّقع أنّ يصل المدرب الجزائري خلال ساعاتٍ إلى الخرطوم لتسلّم مهامه رسميًا بحسب ما علم”باج نيوز” وفق مصادر خاصة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* يكشف أسباب استمرار مقاطعة لاعبي المريخ للتدريبات


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




لاعبو المريخ
استمرت  لليوم الرابع على التوالي مقاطعة لاعبي المريخ لتدريبات الفريق، حيث فشلت  الحصة التدريبية التي كان مقررا لها أن تنفذ بملعب نادي الخرطوم الوطني  مساء اليوم الإثنين، حيث تابع  أحداثا مثيرة بملعب الخرطوم الوطني.

وبحسب مصدر موثق تحدث ل،  فإن أسباب مقاطعة لاعبي المريخ للتدريبات، هو عدم صرفهم حافز الفوز بلقب  الدوري، إلى جانب حافز الفوز في أول مباراة بدوري هذا الموسم على الأهلي  مروي في عقر دار الأخير.

وتغيب لاعبو المريخ بالكامل عن تدريب اليوم  الإثنين، لكن بالمقابل حضر المدير الفني للفريق إبراهومة، بكامل طاقمه  المعاون، إلى جانب وصول كل معدات التدريب للملعب.


وفي لحظة انتظار خروج فريق الخرطوم الوطني من الملعب بعد صلاة المغرب، انقطع الإمداد الكهربائي بالملعب، وبكل الأحياء المجاورة.

وحضر  عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ هيثم الرشيد إلى مكان التدريب مبكرا، وذلك قبل  مغادرة فريق الخرطوم الوطني الملعب، وانضم إليه لاحقا محمد موسى الكندو،  وعقد الثنائي اجتماعا مشتركا رفض الكندو الإفصاح ل عما دار فيه.

وفجأة  ظهر في ملعب نادي الخرطوم الوطني قائد المريخ وقلب دفاعه أمير كمال، الذي  جاء بعد انتهاء الحصة التدريبية مع منتخب السودان للاعبين المحليين، وقد  التقى المدير الفني إبراهومة، ثم انفرد به عضوا مجلس المريخ الرشيد  والكندو، ثم غادر الجميع الملعب.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الأمير عبد العزيز بن تركي الفيصل رئيساًَ للاتحاد العربي لكرة القدم بالتزكية
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
فاز الأمير عبد العزيز بن تركي الفيصل، يوم السبت بولاية جديدة في رئاسة الاتحاد العربي لكرة القدم، عن طريق التزكية.
وأمنت  الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد العربي لكرة القدم في دورتها “25” بمدينة جدة  السعودية، على اختيار الامير عبد العزيز بن تركي الفيصل رئيساً  للاتحاد، خلفاً للرئيس السابق الامير تركي الشيخ الذي دفع باستقالته من  منصبه خلال وقت سابق.
وشارك في الجمعية العمومية عضو المكتب التنفيذي للاتحاد العربي د. معتصم  جعفر سر الختم الذي رحب باختيار الأمير عبد العزيز بن تركي وتمني أن تمضي  سفينة الاتحاد العربي الي الامام، وان يتم تحقيق كل الاهداف والغايات.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم الوطني يبحث التباري مع القمة ودياً قبل السفر للكنغو





قال  خالد جعفر مدير الكرة بالخرطوم الوطني الفريق إن فريقه سيؤدي عددا من  التجارب التحضيرية قبل السفر الي الكنغو  لخوض مواجهة الاياب امام موتيمبا  الكنغولي في الدور الأول للبطولة الكونفدرالية.
وكان الخرطوم الوطني خسر مواجهة الذهاب أمام موتيمبا بهدفين لهدف بإستاد المريخ الجمعة الماضي.
وذكر جعفر أن الكوماندوز سيؤدي عددا من التجارب الودية ومنها مباراتين امام المريخ والهلال بجانب تجارب اخري، قبل مواجهة الكنغولي.
واقر جعفر بصعوبة المهمة التي تنتظر فريقه في الكنغو بعد الخسارة القاسية التي تعرض لها الفريق في لقاء الذهاب بهدفين لهدف.
لكن  جعفر عاد وقال إن فريقه لن يرمي المنديل وسيقاتل بضراوة من أجل الدفاع عن  حظوظه في الترشح للدور الثاني في مواجهة الإياب بالكنغو.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مفوضية الشباب والرياضة توجّه إنذارًا لمجلس الهلال
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
طالب المجلس الأعلى للشباب والرياضة مجلس الهلال بفتح النادي للأعضاء، مانحًا مهلة لمدة أسبوع لتنفيذ القرار.
وبحسب  خطابٍ حصل عليه”باج نيوز” اليوم”الأثنين” ممهورًا بتوقيع مدير عام مفوضية  تسجيل هيئات الشباب والرياضة سليمان حامد، فإنّ المفوضية وجّهت بفتح  الأبواب أمام الأعضاء.
وقالت المفوضية إنّها ستضطر لفتح أبواب النادي للأعضاء حال عدم التزام المجلس بالقرار.
وكان أعضاء الجمعية العمومية قد دفعوا بمذكرة إلى مفوضية الشباب والرياضة، بسبب إغلاق النادي أمامهم لمدة أربع أعوام.
والأسبوع  المنصرم، نظمّت جماهير الهلال وقفة احتجاجية أمام مقرّ النادي تنديدًا  بإغلاق أبوابه أمامها قبل أنّ تخاطب المفوضية مجلس الهلال مطالبةً أياه  بالتراجع عن قراره.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتعرض لمقلب كبير في الغاني مايكل


كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/
 قرر مجلس  إدارة نادي المريخ، تسفير المهاجم الغاني مايكل إلى بلاده في أقرب وقت  ممكن، نسبة لفشله في دخول التشكيلة الأساسية للفريق منذ انضمامه للنادي  خلال فترة التنقلات الماضية، وكان مدرب الفريق إبراهومة كشف عن القدرات  المتواضعة للمهاجم الغاني مايكل في وقت سابق وأكد أنه أقل قامةً من المريخ  ولن يقدم شيئاً للفريق، الجدير بالذكر أن مايكل كان قد استقدمه رئيس النادي  آدم سوداكال بواسطة أحد وكلاء اللاعبين.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التكت يخضع للعلاج بالامارات



كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ 
خضع لاعب  المريخ محمد هاشم التكت لجلسات العلاج اليوم تحت اشراف الطبيب السوداني جار  النبي ويتوقع ان تستمر جلسات العلاج حتى انتهاء الفترة المقررة حسب توصيات  جار النبي وكان اللاعب قد تعرض للاصابة في مباراة المريخ امام النجم  الساحلي والتي انتهت بالتعادل السلبي باستاد المريخ في البطولة العربية  نسخة زايد

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 * أستون فيلا يتعادل مع وست هام بالدوري الإنجليزي
 * ليتشي يفجر مفاجأة ويهزم تورينو في عقر داره
 * ألانيا سبور يهزم فنربخشة ويواصل انطلاقته الرائعة بالدوري التركي
 * السد يعبر النصر بثلاثية إلى نصف نهائي الآسيوية
 * رسميًا.. مانشستر يونايتد يجدد عقد دي خيا
 * برشلونة مُهدد بالحرمان من جماهيره بعد صفقة جريزمان
 * ميسي على رأس قائمة برشلونة لمواجهة دورتموند
 * مبابي حزين لغيابه بسبب غيابه عن مباراة ريال مدريد
 * لعنة الإصابات تطارد دوجلاس كوستا في يوفنتوس
 * استبعاد محلل إيطالي بسبب العنصرية ضد لوكاكو
 * برشلونة مهدد بفقدان فاتي 7 مباريات بسبب مشاركته في مونديال الشباب
 * الكويت يقلب الطاولة على كاظمة والساحل يصدم النصر
 * آرسنال يهزم اليونايتد ويحتفظ بصدارة الدوري الإنجليزي للسيدات
 * شكوك حول جاهزية هيجواين لمواجهة أتلتيكو مدريد
 * فلامنجو بطل نصف الأول ..وساو باولو يهدر نقطتين في الدوري البرازيلي
 * بوكا ينفرد بصدارة الدوري الأرجنتيني .. عناوين الرياضية لصفحة الهلال بالفيسبوك
 * هاتريك إبراهيموفيتش يقود لوس أنجليس جالاكسي لانتصار كاسح
 * سانتوس يتعادل مع باتشوكا في الدوري المكسيكي
 * ليوناردو: وضع نيمار صعب لأنه يتحدث كثيرًا
 * تير شتيجن: مواجهة دورتموند مُعقدة.. ونوير ليس عادلا
 * كونتي: برشلونة ليس سعيدًا بالصدام مع إنتر
 * أنشيلوتي: ليفربول المرشح الأقوى للقبي دوري الأبطال والبريميرليج
 * هازارد: أشعر كأنني طفل صغير في ريال مدريد
 * رويس عن ميسي: أتمنى مشاركة أفضل لاعب في العالم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة E :
 * نابولي - إيطاليا (-- : --) ليفربول - إنجلترا الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 1 HD

 * ريد بول - النمسا (-- : --) جينك - بلجيكا الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 7 HD

——————————————
 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة F :
 * انتر ميلان - إيطاليا (-- : --) سلافيا براغ - التشيك الساعة : 18:55 .. القناة : beIN 5 HD

 * بوروسيا دورتموند - ألمانيا (-- : --) برشلونة - أسبانيا الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 3 HD

——————————————
 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة G :
 * ليون - فرنسا (-- : --) زينيت - روسيا الساعة : 18:55 .. القناة : beIN 6 HD

 * بنفيكا - البرتغال (-- : --) لايبزيج - ألمانيا الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 5 HD

——————————————
 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة H :
 * أياكس - هولندا (-- : --) ليل - فرنسا الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 6 HD

 * تشيلسي - إنجلترا (-- : --) فالنسيا - أسبانيا الساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 4 HD

——————————————
 ◄ دوري أبطال آسيا 🌏 - ربع النهائي :
 * اوراوا - اليابان (-- : --) شنغهاي - الصين الساعة : 12:30 .. القناة : beIN 1 HD

 * الهلال - السعودية (-- : --) الاتحاد - السعودية الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN 2 HD



——————————————


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :


 ◄ الدوري الانجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 5 :
 * أستون فيلا (0 : 0) وست هام يونايتد
 #الترتيب: ليفربول (15) سيتي (10) توتنهام (8) يونايتد (8) ليستر (8)

——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 3 :

 * تورينو (1 : 2) ليتشي
 #الترتيب: انتر ميلان (9) بولونيا (7) يوفنتوس (7) نابولي (6) تورينو (6)
——————————————

 ◄ دوري أبطال آسيا 🌏 - اياب ربع النهائي :
 * السد - قطر (3 : 1) النصر - السعودية
 ملحوظة: تأهل السد إلى نصف نهائي
 ——————————————
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السد يعبر النصر بثلاثية إلى نصف نهائي الآسيوية


قطر – كووورة




من لقاء الفريقين بالذهاب
تأهل  فريق السد القطري إلى الدور قبل النهائي من بطولة دوري أبطال آسيا، وذلك  بعد تغلبه على النصر السعودي 3-1 في المباراة التي أقيمت بينهما مساء امس بإستاد جاسم بن حمد بنادي السد في إياب دور الثمانية من البطولة.

وكانت  مباراة الذهاب قد انتهت بفوز النصر 2-1، ليتأهل السد بمجموع المباراتين  (4-3)، ويصعد لمواجهة الفائز من مباراة إياب الدور نفسه بين الاتحاد  والهلال السعوديين التي ستقام غدًا في الرياض.

سجل أهداف السد أكرم  عفيف وحسن الهيدوس والجزائري بغداد بونجاح (ركلة جزاء) في الدقائق 26 و 59  و83، بينما أحرز المغربي عبدالرزاق حمدالله هدف النصر في الدقيقة 33.

جاءت  المباراة جيدة المستوى، قوية ومثيرة في الكثير من فتراتها، قدم خلالها  الفريقان عرضًا ممتعًا، وإن كانت الغلبة لفريق السد الذي كان الأكثر وصولا  للمرمى السعودي، ونجح في ترجمة تلك السيطرة إلى فوز غالٍ وثمين.

الشوط الأول

بداية  المباراة جاءت سريعة للغاية وخاصة من قبل السد الذي بدأها بالبحث عن هدف  مبكر، وامتلك منطقة وسط الملعب، وأهدر 3 فرص محققة منها فرصة للجزائري  بغداد بونجاح، وفرصتين لحسن الهيدوس إحداهما من تسديدة من على حدود منطقة  الجزاء تصدى لها الحارس النصراوي براد جونز، والثانية انفرد بالمرمى وسددها  على يمين الحارس.

لاحقا بدأ النصر في دخول أجواء المباراة، وبادل  منافسه السيطرة على مجريات الأمور، كما أخذ في تهديد المرمى السداوي وحارسه  سعد الشيب الذي أنقذ كرة خطيرة من على أقدام جوليانو مهاجم العالمي.

هدف أول للسد

ووسط  الصحوة النصراوية، انطلق الكوري الجنوبي نام تاي هي لاعب السد من الجهة  اليسرى ومرر كرة عرضية متقنة تخطت الدفاع السعودي وحارسه لتصل سهلة على رأس  أكرم عفيف الذي لم يتوان عن إيداعها في المرمى مسجلا الهدف الأول للفريق  القطري في الدقيقة 27.

وواصل السد هجومه بعد الهدف وكاد أن يعززه  بالثاني، عندما انطلق عبدالكريم حسن من الجهة اليسرى ودخل بالكرة منطقة  جزاء النصر وسدد كرة قوية تصدى لها الحارس جونز.

هدف التعادل

ولم  يستمر تقدم السد طويلا إذ نجح النصر في إدراك التعادل، وذلك عبر ركلة حرة  مباشرة على حدود منطقة الجزاء تصدى لها المغربي عبدالرزاق حمدالله الذي  سددها لترتطم في الإسباني جابي وتغير اتجاهها وتسكن شباك السد في الدقيقة  33.

وبعد هدف التعادل، بدأ السد من جديد رحلة البحث عن التقدم،  وسيطر على مجريات الأمور، وشكل خطورة حقيقية على مرمى النصر عبر حسن  الهيدوس وبغداد بونجاح لكن دون جدوى حتى انتهى الشوط الأول بالتعادل.

الشوط الثاني

بدأ  الشوط الثاني مماثلا لنهاية سابقه، بمحاولات سداوية على المرمى النصراوي  بحثًا عن هدف التقدم، وإن لم تشكل هجمات السد خطورة تذكر في الدقائق الأولى  من هذا الشوط.

هدف ثان

وسيطرت  حالة من الهدوء على ملعب المباراة وانحصرت الكرة في وسط الملعب، ووسط تلك  الحالة، وصلت الكرة إلى حسن الهيدوس مهاجم السد قبل حدود منطقة الجزاء  وفاجأ لاعب السد الجميع وسددها قوية سكنت شباك حارس النصر الذي وقف يشاهدها  دون تحرك لتعلن عن الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 58.

وسيطر السد تمامًا  على مجريات الأمور بعد الهدف الثاني، وبدأ يبحث عن هدف التأهل، ونظم الكثير  من الهجمات الخطيرة التي لم تترجم إلى أهداف عبر بونجاح والهيدوس.

وأهدر  جوليانو فرصة خطيرة للنصر عندما تلقى الكرة من حمد الله، لكنه سددها أعلى  مرمى سعد الشيب حارس السد، وأخرى لحمد الله داخل منطقة الجزاء سددها  المغربي وتصدى لها الحارس السداوي ، ورد بونجاح بتسديدة قوية من داخل  المنطقة تصدى لها براد جونز ببراعة.

هدف التأهل

وترجم  السد سيطرته إلى هدف ثالث، بعدما احتسب حكم المباراة ركلة جزاء للفريق  القطري وسط اعتراضات كثيرة من لاعبي وجهاز النصر، وتصدى بغداد لها وسددها  ببراعة على يمين حارس النصر مسجلا هدف السد الثالث في الدقيقة 83.

وحاول النصر جاهدا بعد هدف السد، وشن أكثر من هجمة خطيرة على المرمى السداوي لكن كل المحاولات باءت بالفشل.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهداف مباراة السد والنصر 3 /1




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حائط صد
محمود الدرديري اوسونو

 من يُفكر لادم سوداكال؟


  * لا يزال مجلس الاكذوبة الحمراء يُمارس (التضليل) لكل امة المريخ وهو  يتعمد الابتعاد عن المحاور الاساسية لمشاكل المريخ ليقفز نحو مواضيع لا  تخدم القضية الاساسية التي يُعانى منها النادى حالياً
 * القاصى  والداني يعلم ان مشكلة المريخ الحقيقية تتعلق بشح المال او إنعدامه بسبب  الوعود الكاذبة من جانب (ما يُسمى) برئيس النادى ادم سوداكال الذى يُصر علي  التلاعب بما تبقى من اعضاء المجلس ويُصدر الوعود الكاذبة التى لم ترى  النور علي ارض الواقع
 *في الوقت الذي يُعانى فيه نجوم الاحمر  وجهازهم الفنى من تاخر صرف مستحقاتهم المالية اعلنوا الدخول في إضراب عام.  يرفض ادم سوداكال إلا ان يُمارس اللعب على عقول الجميع وهو يخوض مفاوضات  جادة مع مدرب اجنبى يقود الفريق خلال المرحلة القادمة
 *ويُحاول  الاكذوبة الحمراء بهذا التصرف ان يوحى للجميع ان كل مشاكل المريخ في الوقت  الراهن تتعلق بالجهاز الفنى.ومتى ما تم التعاقد مع مدرب اجنبى جديد فإن كل  مشاكل النادى ستزول
 *وهو تصرف لا يُمكن ان يُقنع طفلاً عرف المريخ بالامس.بل يؤكد تماماً على ضرورة ان يغادر هذا المجلس مقاعد الادارة باعجل ما يُمكن
  *بادروا بحل مشاكل الجهاز الفني واللاعبين اولاً قبل التفكير فى التعاقد  مع مدرب اجنبى لا يمتلك المجلس المقدرة المالية لمواجهة متطلباته.ووضع  النادى لا يسمح بالدخول في ديون جديدة تدفع بالنادى نحو مقصلة الفيفا من  جديد.
 *ولو كان مجلس المريخ ورئيس النادى(مع موقف التنفيذ) يمتلك  القليل من الاحترام لبادر بحل مشاكل مدرب الفريق الذي ظل يعمل بالمجان  لاكثر من 90 يوماً. وفي نهاية المطاف يُريد المجلس ان يلصق له تهمة تحريض  اللاعبين علي الاضراب.قبل التفكير في توريط النادى بالتعاقد مع مدرب اجنبى  لن يتحمل غياب رواتبه الشهريه
 *لا ادرى بكل امانة من يُفكر لادم  سوداكال؟ وهل من يوحى بمثل هذه الافكار لادم يمتلك (عقل) ومدرك لما يدور في  عالم المريخ؟ هل يُريد ادم سوداكال (توريط) النادى بمثل هذه الصفقات بعد  ان إقترب موعد مغادرته لديار المريخ بصورة نهائية؟
 *قلتها من قبل  ولن امل تكرارها. إذا كان مجلس المريخ يبحث بشكل جاد عن حلول حقيقية لكل  مشاكل النادى فعليه ان يهتم (بجذور المشكلة) ويبتعد بشكل نهائي عن (القشور)  التي لن تاتى بجديد
 *واصل مشاكل المريخ الحالية (إدارية) بشكل كامل  والمتسبب فيها مجلس الإدارة الحالى الذى لا يمتلك ما يقدمه للنادى ويُصر  على المواصلة دون ادنى مراعاة لمصلحة النادى التى تقتضى خروجهم من ديار  النادى غير ماسوف عليهم بعد إجازة النظام الاساسى.وإفساح المجال لمجلس  منتخب يستطيع قيادة النادى نحو شواطئ الامان
 *غير ذلك من حلول  يُعتبر (لعب على العقول) ومحاولات لكسب عطف جماهير فقدت الامل تماماً فى  هذا المجلس وتنتظر خروجه من ديار النادى في اسرع فرصة ممكنة حتى يتخلص  النادى من حالة الشتات والصراعات الداخلية التي تسبب فيها هذا المجلس  الكسيح

 فى السنتر
 *اتفهم تماماً عدم ثقة الكثيرين  فى إمكانية تنفيذ المجلس بوعده وعقد جمعية إجازة النظام الاساسى في موعدها  المضروب يوم الحادى عشر من شهر اكتوبر القادم كما تم الاعلان عن هذا الامر
  * وهو تخوف فى مكانه تماماً بسبب سياسات المجلس التي إعتمدت على الغش  والخداع والتسويف طيلة الفترة الماضية.مما جعل الثقة تنهار تماماً فيما  بينهم وبين مجتمع المريخ
 *لكن على مجتمع المريخ مواصلة الضغط من كل  اتجاه على مجلس الادارة حتي نضمن تنفيذ وعوده وعدم النكوص عنها وذلك من  خلال الاسراع لنيل عضوية النادى حتى نساهم جميعاً في قيام جمعية عمومية  حقيقية تاتى بمن يختاره شعب المريخ
 *وكل من سياتى عبر صناديق الاقتراع سيجد منا كل الدعم والمساندة بغض النظر عن شخصية من ستاتى به الصناديق.
  *الفرصة الان تبدو سانحة لكل اهل المريخ لتصحيح الاوضاع والمساهمة في عودة  المريخ من (غربتة) التي طالت.وهي معضلة شاركنا فيها جميعاً عندما إبتعدنا  عن النادى وعن ملف العضوية وافسحنا المجال امام رعاع تُدعى (العضوية  المستجلبة) لكى تتحكم في مصير النادى
 * ومالم يعود اهل المريخ الى رشدهم. ويتكاتفوا من اجل مصلحة النادى سنستمر في الدوران داخل فلك الصراعات وسيدفع النادى الثمن غالياً
 اخر الكلام

 المريخ يسع الجميع



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في الصورة جدول مباريات منتخب السودان U20 في بطولة سيكافا للشباب المقامة في أوغندا ، بالتوفيق لشباب السودان في حمل هذه البطولة .
 âœ… معلومة :
 [ سيكافا هي إتحاد منطقة شمال شرق أفريقيا ]







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السوداني عبدالله عماد يحرز المركز الرابع  في بطولة إفريقيا للكره الحره (مهارات ) المقامه في نيجيرياâپ¦

#زول_سبورت







+‏ظ£‏








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*‏تفاصيل محاكمة سيف تيري..
‏وكيل أعلي نيابة الحاج يوسف المشرف علي قسم شرطة التكامل، فيصل ادم بوصفه متحريا يؤكد أن ثلاثة من افراد الشرطة شاهدوا مهاجم فريق المريخ سيف تيري وهو يحمل ساطور وهاجم به قسم الحاج يوسف.

‏فيصل ادم: الأحداث اندلعت عندما اشيع عبر مكبرات الصوت مساجد المنطقه بأن هنالك افراد يتبعون الي  قوات الدعم السريع سوف يهاجمون سكان المنطقة ليلا ويقتلون الاشخاص وينهبون ممتلكاتهم على ضؤ ذلك خرج اهالى المنطقة من منازلهم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
د. بابكر مهدي الشريف
النظام الأساس وركوب الرأس
× يأبى مجلس الخمسة إلا أن يواصل ركوب الرأس والعوم عكس الأحداث، ويقرر بلا تروي أو تورع أنه بصدد عقد جمعية عمومية تجيز النظام الأساس في الحادي عشر من أكتوبر المقبل.
× هذا عمل غير مسئول ولا مقبول ولن يتم أو يكون، ولكنه الضياع للوقت والجهد ، ومواصلة التردي والاضطراب في الأمة الحمراء التي صبرت وتعاملت مع الخمسة بأسلوب راق، لم يستطع حتى من كانوا عاملا أساسيا في وجود هذا المجلس أن يتعاملوا به، فهربوا وذهبوا تاركين المحن والإحن من خلفهم تتلاعب بالنادي العظيم.
× الرأي عندي هو، إن الإقدام بجدية لعقد جمعية عمومية لأجازة دستور للنادي، يعتبر فوضى وعدم مبالاة، لأن الجمعية التي ستدعى لهذا العمل الضخم لن تكون ذات عدد محترم ومقدر يناسب النادي والحدث، ولن يجد النظام النقاش المطلوب والقوة التي تغير وتبدل في بعض نقاطه المشبوهة والمرفوضة بكل تأكيد ويقين.
× وأين هي العضوية التي سيكون لها الحمية والرغبة للحضور وإجازة نظام، لن يكون هناك دافع ورغبة لمعظم أهل العضوية، لأن هناك تباين بين عقلاء النادي، وأيضا هناك حملة كبيرة ضد هذا المجلس، وقطعا مثل هذه الظروف تلعب دورا سالبا في مثل هذه المواقف الحساسة.
× صحيح لا بد من إجازة النظام الأساس وهو أمر ضروري وملح، ولكن ليس بهذه الطريقة والكلفتة، فبإمكان المجلس الحالي الخضوع لرغبة المصلحين في إضافة أعضاء للمجلس يسير العمل لمدة ستة أشهر تنقص ولا تزيد، فيها يجيز النظام الأساس ويدعوا لعقد جمعية عمومية تأتي بمجلس جديد متراض عليه.
× يكذب من يقول أن هذا المجلس بوضعيته الحالية أنه بخير وعافية، وكاذب من يظن أننا نطالب بدعمه وتقويمه، بغضا فيه أو رغبة فيمن سيأتي بعده، نحن ننشد الفلاح والصلاح للنادي الكبير وحسب.
× الدعوة لجمعية عمومية لتجيز النظام الأساس بعد أقل من شهر، وبهذه المعضلات والتوترات المائلة، نراه عبثا وعدم حيطة وحذر.
× الجمعية العمومية المناط بها إجازة مثل هذه النظم، ينبغي أن تكون جمعية بحق وحقيقة وذات كفاءات تفقه في المعنى والمدلول، وليس لكل من هب ودب بلا رؤية أو روية.
× يمكن لأي عدد من أعضاء الجمعية العمومية أن يختار مجلس إدارة، ولكن ليس من حق قلة قليلة أن تقرر وتحدد وتعد دستورا وقانونا يحكم الناس أجمعين.
× إجازة اللوائح والقوانين فيه من الخطورة ما هو أعظم من الإتيان بمجلس يدير النادي لفترة معلومة، فإجازة اللوائح والنظم تحتاج الكم والكيف والنوعية،لأنه مرتبط بمستقبل ناد يؤم ملايين البشر المتنوع الأعمار والمزاج والأفكار، فلا يعقل يترك لقلة قليلة تجيزه وتقره، فهذا ما لا يليق بالمريخ وطموحات شعبه أبدا أبدا.
× خلاصة الأمر والقول هو، نظام المريخ الأساس يحتاج لمهلة وسعة، فالأجدر بالمجلس أن يقبل المبادرات المطروحة أمامه لدعم المجلس، وبعدها تنشط العضوية ، ويعالج الاعوجاج القائم، ويجاز النظام الأساس ثم يأتي مجلسا منتخبا قادرا يدير بتفويض شعبي عريض.
ذهبيــــــــــــــــــــات
× المريخ كفاه جهجهة وبهدلة من أهله، اهتموا به كثيرا قبل فوات الأوان.
× إذا كل المبادرات المطروحة دي ما داخلة رأس أعضاء المجلس، نطلب منهم إكمال مجلسهم بأنفسهم.
× أحضروا رئيس ونائب له وأمين عام ، وتموا باقي المجلس بأناس أصحاب قدرات، وتاني شوفوا البقول ليكم ابعدوا.
× استدعاء إبراهومة واللاعبين بسبب الإضراب لا معنى له.
× ما دفعتوا لهم حقهم ولم تفوا بقولكم، فعلاما الاستدعاء يا سادة.
× لو ذهب إبراهومة في هذه الظروف لرأيتم نجوم السماء نص النهار.
× إبراهومة يستحق والله التكريم والتمجيد لما قدمه للنادي وهذا المجلس.
× عودة الهلال بتعادل من نيجريا يعتبر خطوة كبيرة نحو المجموعات.
× لكن الحذر والحيطة والتنبه مطلوب لأن كرة القدم لا تنتهي إلا بنهاية الصفارة.
الذهبية الأخيرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نعزي الشعب السوداني في وفاة الفنان صلاح بن البادية الذي انتقل للرفيق الأعلى أمس الاثنين، فلقد ارتبط صوته بوجدان الشعب السوداني، وكان رمزا سودانيا، يشارك في معظم المناسبات، آخرها مهرجان فرح السودان، له الرحمة والمغفرة ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الترجي التونسي يصطدم ببطل آسيا في مونديال الأندية




كووورة




مايكل أوين من القرعة
أسفرت  قرعة كأس العالم للأندية، التي أجريت امس الإثنين،  في مدينة زيوريخ  السويسرية، عن مواجهة قوية بين الترجي التونسي (بطل  أفريقيا) وبطل آسيا.

فيما  يواجه مونتيري المكسيكي (بطل أمريكا الشمالية) الفائز من المباراة   الافتتاحية بين السد القطري (مستضيف البطولة) وهينجين سبورت من كاليدونيا   الجديدة (بطل أوقيانوسيا).

ويشارك ليفربول (بطل أوروبا) وبطل  أمريكا الجنوبية من الدور نصف النهائي  مباشرة، علمًا بأنه لم يتحدد حتى  الآن البطل في قارتي آسيا وأمريكا  الجنوبية

وأجريت القرعة قبل  حوالي 3 أشهر من موعد انطلاق نسخة العام الحالي، التي  ستقام في قطر لأول  مرة، بين 11 و21 ديسمبر/ كانون الأول المقبل.

نتيجة القرعة

الدور الأول

السد القطري × هينجين سبورت  (المباراة 1)

الدور الثاني

الفائز من المباراة (1) × مونتيري المكسيكي (المباراة 2)

بطل آسيا × الترجي التونسي (المباراة 3)

نصف النهائي

الفائز من المباراة (3) × بطل أمريكا الجنوبية

الفائز من المباراة (2) × ليفربول

مواعيد المباريات

11 ديسمبر/ كانون الأول: المباراة الافتتاحية بين السد وهينجين سبورت.

14 ديسمبر/ كانون الأول: المباراة 2 والمباراة 3.

17 ديسمبر/ كانون الأول: تحديد المركز الخامس (الخاسر من مباراتي 2 و3). (المباراة 4)

17 ديسمبر/ كانون الأول: نصف النهائي (بطل أمريكا الجنوبية × الفائز من مباراة 3). (المباراة 5)

18 ديسمبر/ كانون الأول: نصف النهائي (ليفربول × الفائز من مباراة 2). (المباراة 6)

21 ديسمبر/ كانون الأول: تحديد المركز الثالث (الخاسر من مباراة 5 × الخاسر من مباراة 6)

21 ديسمبر/ كانون الأول: النهائي (الفائز من مباراة 5 × الفائز من مباراة 6).



قرعة كأس العالم للانديه قطر2019

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاااجل:

  بكري المدينة سيجلس اليوم مع إدارة المريخ لبحث تجديد عقده المنتهي في  الاول من اكتوبر القادم.ويغادر للعراق تمهيدا" لأكمال صفقة إنتقالة إلى  نادي القوة الجوية.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#الغربال
 يعود للخرطوم نهاية الاسبوع علي ان يلتحق بالتدريبات مع المجموعه ليكون ضمن الخيارات للقاء الوداد ..










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نبض الصفوة*

*امير عوض*

*بعد الغياب*

و نعود.. و العود أحمد، بعد أن نترحم علي شهداء الثورة الأبرار، سائلين الله أن يصبر أهلهم..

و إن كنا قد توقفنا سابقا عن الكتابة الراتبة لحظة أن غار جرح الوطن بفعل نظام الجوع و التقتيل البائد..

ساعتها كانت الكتابة عن الرياضة ضربا من الترف في وطن تبللت ترابه بدماء الشهداء من شباب الثورة الأخيار..

و كيف نكتب، و نحن في لحظات فض الاعتصام نتبادل الأخبار الفاجعة بداخل أحد القروبات المريخية بمعية القطب المريخي الباشمهندس هاشم مطر، والد الشهيد محمد هاشم مطر و الذي كان متلهفا معنا لمعرفة خبايا ما دار وقتها في ساحة الإعتصام الذي شرع العسكر في فضه بقوة النار تحت ظلال الغدر، و ما دري الوالد لحظتها بأن فلذة كبده قد غادر الفانية شهيدا برصاص الغدر و الخيانة..

يومها دارت بنا الدنيا، و أظلم الكون، لحظة أن نعي الناعي بيننا سقوط الشهيد محمد هاشم مطر و رفاقه الأبرار لتزرف أعيننا دمعا مدرارا غطي علي فرحة العيد الذي تساءلنا أمامه أن بأي حال قد عدت يا عيد؟

و ها نحن الآن، بعد شهور من المعاناة، نعود مع نسمات المدنية الباشه.. و الآمال تحدونا بوطن حدادي مدادي.. فيه تعلو ريات العدل و السلام و الرخاء..

و الحال في المريخ.. يغني عن السؤال بعد شهور الغيبة..

فالمصائب تراوح مكانها تحت كنف أفشل المجالس الحمراء.. إذ لا جديد يذكر و لا قديما يعاد في مراوغة سوداكال لمجلسه و مشاعر الجمهور الأحمر.. و الرجل يتلاعب بعصب الإحساس و وتر الإشفاق حين يتعاطي مع قضية غارزيتو و عقوبة الفيفا القادمة لا محالة..

و من مرثيات الأحداث أن يخرج الإداري (الهلالابي) في المجلس الأحمر ليحدثنا عن خصم النقاط و تلافي الهبوط للدرجة الأولي و كأنما أن الشاة لا يضير سلخها بعد ذبحها..

و الحمدلله أن قيض الله لأمة المريخ رجالا في شهامة و نبل الوالي الغالي الذي لم يبخل يوما واحدا علي مريخيه.. لذا لم تحضر الغرابة ساعة أن قرر الرجل سداد مستحقات غارزيتو و تجنيب المريخ ويلات الفيفا و لجنة انضباطها المتربصة بالمريخ بسيف العقوبات الغليظ..

و لا غرابة البتة في أن يسدد الوالي المال في الوقت الذي يتحدث فيه الاداري المبتدئ علي أسد عن قدرته علي إدارة المريخ!!

و لا غرابة كذلك في أن (ينط) سوداكال من التزامه بسداد خمسين ألف دولار.. فإسم سوداكال إرتبط إرتباطا وثيقا عند الصفوة بالمراوغة و الخداع و التخدير..

هكذا عدنا.. و هكذا تركنا أحوال المريخ برفقة مجلس الفشل، و عدنا لنجدها في نفس المربع الأول، وسط صيحات ممجوجة بتعديل النظام الأساسي و كأنه أس الداء و مربط الفرس.

*نبضات متفرقة*

عشرات المهاتفات.. و مئات الرسائل حاصرتني خلال الفترة السابقة من التوقف من جمهور الصفوة الذواق و متابعي النبض الأفاضل..

الشكر أجزله لكل من إفتقد هذه الزاوية أو تعاطي مع حروفها سلبا أو إيجابا.. فبدون القراء يصبح الكاتب شجرة في عراء الصحراء بلا أمل في الماء..

غدا ستجتمع لجنة (الكوز) عبدالعزيز لتمارس تبشيعها جديدا في الكشف الأحمر، و لتتفشي في واحد من أفضل و أنجع المواهب السودانية في الجيل الحالي..

مجلس المريخ سيستغني عن بكري بدراهم معدودة من أجل ازاحة شبح الفاقة الملازم لهم ليل نهار..

العقرب سيغادر لديار الرافدين و هو مظلوم و مكسور الجناح..

كيزان الاتحاد العام سيلاحقون العقرب بعقوبة ايقاف دولية..

طالما مجلسنا لا بهش و لا بنش فأبشر بطول سلامة يا اتحاد الكيزان العام..

شداد المستبد و المتسلط سيعمل المستحيل لتدمير العقرب بعد أن ربط عودته للمنتخب بحياته..

جمهور المريخ سيكون حاضرا ليقول كلمته في الفاسدين و فلول العهد البائد..

جمهور المريخ هو خط الدفاع الأول ضد ترصد لاعبيه أو الإستهانه بالكيان الأحمر من أولاد أمانة الشباب و الرياضة البائدة..

و علي عاتق الجمهور الرياضي ككل تقع مهمة اقتلاع ثلة الخراب من داخل اتحاد الكيزان الفاسد..

اتحاد أمانة الشباب و الرياضة المغبورة لا يمثل أشواق الرياضيين من الثوار..

و بمثلما اقتلعت الثورة و شبابها مدير التلفزيون القومي الفاشل.. فعليها تطهير اكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم من أمثال عبدالعزيز و بقية الكيزان الذين تفاخروا و جاهروا بدعم أمانة الشباب و الرياضة.

إضراب لاعبي المريخ و جهازهم الفني هو آخر مسمار في نعش مجلس الفشلة قبل الرحيل المحتوم بأمر الجمهور المكتوي بنار الفشل و الهوان..

قبل أن يفكر المجلس في تفعيل سياسة الحساب و اطلاق الوعود السراب، عليه أن يوفي بإلتزاماته ناحية النجوم و جهازهم الفني..

اقالة ابراهومة باتت مرتقبة في أي وقت..

سوداكال لا يطيق من يبرهن أنه فاشل أمام الملأ..

و غدا يتعاقد النادي مع مدرب مغمور ارضاءا لسوداكال القابع في دهاليز السجون..

بالأمس غيب الموت هرما فنيا في بلادي، ألا و هو الراحل المقيم الفنان صلاح ابن البادية..

المرحوم كان شامة و قامة سامقة في خارطة الغناء السوداني، و من حنجرته الذهبية خرجت عشرات الأغاني الشجية..

ابن البادية كان مدرسة متفردة في الغناء العذب بصوته الذي ما شاخ يوما..

اللهم أرحمه و أغفر له و صبر أهله و محبيه..

إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون.

*نبضة أخيرة*

تاني قام واحد جميل في بلدنا مات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاعبو المريخ يقاطعون التدريبات لليوم الرابع على التوالي





استمرت  لليوم الرابع على التوالي مقاطعة لاعبي المريخ لتدريبات الفريق، حيث فشلت  الحصة التدريبية التي كان مقررا لها أن تنفذ بملعب نادي الخرطوم الوطني  مساء الإثنين، حيث تابع أحداثا مثيرة بملعب الخرطوم الوطني.
وبحسب  مصدر موثق تحدث لموقع كوورة، فإن أسباب مقاطعة لاعبي المريخ للتدريبات، هو  عدم صرفهم حافز الفوز بلقب الدوري، إلى جانب حافز الفوز في أول مباراة  بدوري هذا الموسم على الأهلي مروي في عقر دار الأخير وتغيب لاعبو المريخ  بالكامل عن تدريب الإثنين، لكن بالمقابل حضر المدير الفني للفريق إبراهومة،  بكامل طاقمه المعاون، إلى جانب وصول كل معدات التدريب للملعب.
وفي لحظة انتظار خروج فريق الخرطوم الوطني من الملعب بعد صلاة المغرب، انقطع الإمداد الكهربائي بالملعب، وبكل الأحياء المجاورة.
وحضر  عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ هيثم الرشيد إلى مكان التدريب مبكرا، وذلك قبل  مغادرة فريق الخرطوم الوطني الملعب، وانضم إليه لاحقا محمد موسى الكندو،  وعقد الثنائي اجتماعا مشتركا رفض الكندو الإفصاح لموقع كوورة عما دار فيه.
وفجأة  ظهر في ملعب نادي الخرطوم الوطني قائد المريخ وقلب دفاعه أمير كمال، الذي  جاء بعد انتهاء الحصة التدريبية مع منتخب السودان للاعبين المحليين، وقد  التقى المدير الفني إبراهومة، ثم انفرد به عضوا مجلس المريخ الرشيد  والكندو، ثم غادر الجميع الملعب.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#عااااااااااااااجل 

 بكري المدينه يجدد للمريخ لاربعه اعوام قادمه وستتم اعارته لمده عام واحد فقط
















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة منتخب الشباب تصل يوغندا بسلام للمشاركة بسيكافا

 #زول_سبورت  وصلت بعثة المنتخب السوداني الشاب لكرة القدم  بسلام إلى العاصمة  اليوغندية(كمبالا)، عند الساعة الثانية عشرة ظهرا عبر طيران تاركو، وذلك  برئاسة المهندس الفاتح بأني نائب رئيس الاتحاد ، ووجدت البعثة استقبال جيد  في انتظارها من جانب الاتحاد اليوغندي والسفارة السودانية وتمثيل اتحاد  سيكافا..
 هذا وتتوجه البعثة مباشرة إلى مدينة قولو مقر مباريات  المجموعة الأولى والتي تضم يوغندا، أرتيريا وجيبوتي بجانب صقور الجديان،  وسيبدأ المنتخب بمواجهة الجيبوتي ظهر السبت 21 سبتمبر الحالي من العام  2019م ..



















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يجدّد التعاقد مع بكري المدينة ويعيره للقوة العراقي
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
جدّد  نادي المريخ تعاقده مع اللاعب بكري عبد القادر وذلك لمدة عامين،وذلك  اليوم”الثلاثاء” بعد التوصّل إلى اتفاقٍ خلال الساعات الماضية بين الطرفين.
وجاءت الخطوة تمهيدًا لإعارة اللاعب الشهير بـ”المدينة” إلى نادي القوة الجوية العراقي لمدة عام.
و”الأثنين”، تسلّم بكري المدينة تأشيرة دخول إلى العاصمة العراقية بغداد، بجانب تذاكر السفر وينتظر أنّ يغادر خلال الساعات القادمة.
وبلغت  قيمة إعارة لاعب المريخ إلى نادي القوة الجوية العراقي”140â€³ ألف دولار،  وسينال المريخ”70â€³ ألف دولار فيما ينال اللاعب”70â€³ ألف دولار.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مسلسل الإقالات يتواصل في نادي المريخ
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
تواصل  في المريخ مسلسل الإعفاءات بعد القرار المفاجئ لمجلس الإدارة بإقالة  المدير الفني إبراهيم حسين وتعيين الجزائري آيت عبد الملك خلفًا له.
والتأم اليوم”الثلاثاء” مجلس المريخ في اجتماعٍ مع مدرب الفريق السابق “إبراهومة” وتم إخطاره بالقرار رسميًا مع تقديم صوت شكرٍ له.
وأصدر المجلس قرارًا أعفى بموجبه مدير الكرة أكرم خيري من منصبه.
ومنذ”السبت” دخل الجهاز الفني بقيادة إبراهيم حسين ولاعبي الفريق في إضرابٍ عن التدريبات بسبب عدم تسلّم المستحقات المالية المتأخرة.
ويعاني  المريخ ماليًا وإداريًا، ما دعا جماهير النادي لتنظيم مسيرات تطالب برحيل  المجلس الحالي والدعوة إلى جمعية عمومية عاجلة لانتخاب مجلس جديد يتولى  المهام في النادي الأحمر.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب جزائري مغمور يريد أن يجرب حظه في المريخ

 #بدون_عنوان
  يصل الخرطوم خلال اليوم او الغد المدرب الجزائري المغمور أحسن آيت عبد  المالك الذي ينوي نادي المريخ العاصمي التعاقد معه بعد أن أرسل له فيزا  شخصية عن طريق أحد موظفي المريخ السابقين وليس عن طريق النادي فإن أصاب تم  التعاقد معه وان أخفق لن يتحمل النادي أي مصاريف ويرجع كما أتى..
 وبالبحث عن سيرته الذاتية المرفقة نجدها فقيرة جدا جدا حيث أن آيت لم يدرب  ناديا في بلده الجزائر ودرب ناديا واحدا مغمورا وهو نادي جدة السعودي..
 كما درب دوليجبا المالي فترة محدودة عام 2012 وخسر معه تمهيدي أندية افريقيا أمام جياراف 4/1 بمجموع المباراتين..
 وانتقل بعد ذلك عام 2018 لمنتخب جنوب السودان وخسر معه امام مالي 0/3...
 أتمنى ألا يجد هذا المدرب المغمور طريقه لنادي عريق كالمريخ كي يجرب حظه  معه فالمريخ ليس حقل تجارب يدار من سجن كوبر يا سوداكال ويكفي تجربة  الزلفاني الذي نفذ بجلده من معاملتكم السيئة معه فبالرغم من انه جاء أيضا  مغمورا الا أنه نجح وأخفق في آن واحد ولكن اخفاقاته طغت على نجاحاته..
  المريخ نادي كبير ولكن حظه العارض جعله رهينة في يد الذين أتوه في غفلة من  الزمان ولازالوا جاثمين على صدره بأمر الجزء المظلم م الديمقراطية وبتهاون  من اقطاب المريخ وأعضائه..
 فما أخذ من المريخ بالجزء الأسوء من ممارسة الديمقراطية يجب أن يستعاد بالجزء المشرق منها..
 نظموا صفوفكم وسددوا اشتراكاتكم وتكالبوا على نيل العضوية اليوم قبل الغد  كي نزيح هذا الكابوس الجاثم على صدر النادي العظيم المريخ والى الأبد ونحن  في عهد الحرية والعدالة والسلام...

*

----------


## عمر سعيد

*اضراب اللاعبين عن التدريبات واقالة ابراهومة ومدرب جديد شكلو تعبان. . وماشين نقابل الوداد في المغرب ؟ !!
                        	*

----------

